# swapping 1.4 to a 1.8 in a 2012 sonic



## strongleg3 (Sep 24, 2020)

did the swap and everything fit fine but the belts and the car is not starting 


help plz


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Let me see if I read that right.....You took out the turbocharged 1.4L and replaced it with a naturally aspirated 1.8L in your Sonic?


----------



## strongleg3 (Sep 24, 2020)

JLL said:


> Let me see if I read that right.....You took out the turbocharged 1.4L and replaced it with a naturally aspirated 1.8L in your Sonic?



yes but no turbo


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Going to have to do a security relearn, as all the modules in the car have to have the same VIN for the car to start.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

thebac said:


> Going to have to do a security relearn, as all the modules in the car have to have the same VIN for the car to start.


👍


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to Gen 1 Powertrain. While this is for a Sonic, there are a lot of shared components between the Gen 1 Cruze and Sonic.


----------



## StormShepherd (Jan 29, 2017)

That would be because the engine control module for your car is for a 1.4T. You need a new ECM, and probably a transmission that matches up to the 1.8 too. The 1.4T has programming for turbocharger controls, and different pin-outs. This is going to cause a TON of problems with the BCM as well, because the BCM in GM cars is the gateway between the GM High Speed LAN, and the Low Speed LAN, which means it won't work with the security system. Even if you swap the ECM, the BCM will also be for a 1.4L and may have different pin outs than the 1.4T version.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Homework first... too late now, I don't think you'll make it work without having a connection inside GM to help you with electronics.


----------

